# An interesting article on bitcoin from a former naysayer:



## R-T-B (Dec 12, 2017)

It was an interesting read for me.  I've often refered to bitcoin as a "dying implementation" of currency, and honestly as a currency it is, but as a security like gold or silver it could have prospects.  Fun fact:  It was actually designed to emulate a precious metals rarity from day 1.

Have a read:
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/12/technology/bitcoin-predictions.html?rref=collection/column/the-shift&action=click&contentCollection=business®ion=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=collection


----------

